# wie fallen scierra watjacken aus??



## fantazia (10. April 2006)

möchte mir die Scierra Aquatex Short Wading Jacket bestellen  und weiss net welche grösse ich nehmen muss.........habe meine privat jacken mal gecheckt,bloss die eine is grösse l die andere s und die 3. is grösse m....
aber alle passen sie mir.was für nee grösse sollte ich nun nehmen?bin 1.75-1.78gross.hoffe mir kann jemand helfen weil ich gleich bestellen will 




http://img316.*ih.us/img316/9583/aquatexwadingjacket350px7ls.jpg


----------



## RenéK. (10. April 2006)

*AW: wie fallen scierra watjacken aus??*

Moinsen, nimm dann eine in Größe L! Ich trage normalerweise XL und habe mir eine in XXL genommen, passt wie angegossen!!

Gruß René


----------



## fantazia (10. April 2006)

*AW: wie fallen scierra watjacken aus??*

ok,danke


----------



## fantazia (10. April 2006)

*AW: wie fallen scierra watjacken aus??*

ahja,und wleche sollte ich zum watfischen in der ostsee nehmen?hauptsächlich auf mefo aber auch ab und an auf hornis.
http://www.efishing.de/sess/utn;jsessionid=15443a4b94548f7/shopdata/0035_Bekleidung/0020_Jacken/product_overview.shopscript
lang,normal,kurz ;+


----------



## rynda (11. April 2006)

*AW: wie fallen scierra watjacken aus??*

Hi,

die Scierra fielen in der Vergangenheit Normal bis 1 Nummer Kleiner aus. Allerdings waren unsere Erfahrungen eher "bescheiden", die Qualität stimmte nicht. Wie übrigens auch die 1.Generation der Wathosen (mein Vater hat 3x getauscht, andere 1-2x, wegen Materialfehlern (hauptsächlich waren die Nähte nicht dicht!). Schusssendlich haben Alle die ich kenne die Marke gewechselt. Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob sich die Qualität mittlerweile verbessert hat.

rynda


----------



## fantazia (11. April 2006)

*AW: wie fallen scierra watjacken aus??*

so hab  mir heute die watjacke  bestellt in grösse L ...hat mir der händler auch empfholen.gleich mal testen wenn sie da is |supergri






http://img316.*ih.us/img316/9583/aquatexwadingjacket350px7ls.jpg


----------



## fantazia (11. April 2006)

*AW: wie fallen scierra watjacken aus??*



			
				rynda schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> die Scierra fielen in der Vergangenheit Normal bis 1 Nummer Kleiner aus. Allerdings waren unsere Erfahrungen eher "bescheiden", die Qualität stimmte nicht. Wie übrigens auch die 1.Generation der Wathosen (mein Vater hat 3x getauscht, andere 1-2x, wegen Materialfehlern (hauptsächlich waren die Nähte nicht dicht!). Schusssendlich haben Alle die ich kenne die Marke gewechselt. Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob sich die Qualität mittlerweile verbessert hat.
> 
> rynda


oh sehe den post jetz erst 
hoffe ich werde nich enttäuscht weil 180euro sind ja auch nich gerade wenig........wenn die zb undicht is könnte ich sie aber doch eigentlich ohne probleme umtauschen oder??naja hoffen wir mal nich das es nötig is.
dann ab zur ostsee und hoffen das es regnet um sie zu testen wenn sie da is |supergri


----------



## goeddoek (12. April 2006)

*AW: wie fallen scierra watjacken aus??*

Moin Olli #h 

Lass Dich nicht bange machen  
Habe zwar die genannte Jacke nicht, aber die Nordura, ebenso wie ne Wathose von Scierra und kann nach einem halben Jahr Einsatz auch bei Schietwetter nicht klagen :l 
Auch glaube da hat sich in der letzten Zeit in Sachen Qualität einiges getan.


----------



## fantazia (12. April 2006)

*AW: wie fallen scierra watjacken aus??*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Olli #h
> 
> Lass Dich nicht bange machen
> Habe zwar die genannte Jacke nicht, aber die Nordura, ebenso wie ne Wathose von Scierra und kann nach einem halben Jahr Einsatz auch bei Schietwetter nicht klagen :l
> Auch glaube da hat sich in der letzten Zeit in Sachen Qualität einiges getan.


ok,bin ich ja etwas beruhigt |supergri


----------



## fantazia (13. April 2006)

*AW: wie fallen scierra watjacken aus??*

so jacke kahm heute an...aber scheint nen neues model zu sein.sieht anders aus als auf dem bild oben das ich von anderer seite hatte.dachte zuerst sie  is nachgemacht aber auf der hersteller page war sie auch in dem neuen design.

http://img133.*ih.us/img133/2450/largeaquatexdetail7bc.jpg

morgen früh gehts los zum testen :m
arme sind genau richtig lang   und  sie  ändet noch übern po  is das gut oder zu kurz??


----------



## goeddoek (16. April 2006)

*AW: wie fallen scierra watjacken aus??*

Nee - das ist gut. Je kürzer, desto besser ( ja - manchmal ist das so  :m  )
So vermeidest Du, das die Jacke beim Waten sofort nass wird > nicht gut > denn Textilen, die sich mit Wasser vollsaugen wiegen mehr.


----------



## Karstein (16. April 2006)

*AW: wie fallen scierra watjacken aus??*

Diese Woche kam meine Scierra Helmsdale - inkl. Scierra Cap für 129,00€ plus Versand an. Superb verarbeitet, atmungsaktiv, große Taschen, feine Optik. Hab sie mir in XL bei 184 cm Körperlänge bestellt, und so passt sie prima. 

Für Interessierte: http://www.efishing.de/sess/utn;jsessionid=1544424d5875fc6/shopdata/index.shopscript

Gruß

Karsten


----------

